# My Wedding Photographer



## Luminosity (May 25, 2006)

So here I go with planning my wedding to Josh and he's the one kickin me up the butt to start this whole planning shebang ( I thought the _*girl *_was the one who gets giddy about the wedding planning ?  ).

We have a wedding planner, as the whole do is gonna be in Hawaii and it made sense to get an expert who has planned a gazillion weddings there in the last 20 years. She has given us a few photographers names, of which she uses but none of which passed my test ( Josh is picky about the food and wine, I'm picky about the photographer, naturally ). So I went off on a search of my own, ended up on the WPJA website and was instantly drawn to the name 'Alluring Grace', clicking on it first. I liked what I saw, they're a husband and wife team and I went to check out where they were based and it's in HAWAII !!! Hows that for 'meant to be'.

Has anyone heard of them, dealt with them, know _about_ them? We've been back and forth with them and have instantly developed a raport but I am curious if anyone here knows of them.

Here's their site: http://www.alluringgrace.com/


----------



## Luminosity (May 25, 2006)

Btw, I really wanted to book a couple of certain photographers from TPF but I cant afford to fly ya out !


----------



## bitteraspects (May 25, 2006)

i could definately suggest a wedding photographer here in hawaii if youre interested, or if youre unhappy with your options this far. let me know if thats something you would be interested in.


----------



## bitteraspects (May 25, 2006)




----------



## jemmy (May 25, 2006)

:hail: mind if i borrow this idea???  love it xx


			
				bitteraspects said:
			
		

>


----------



## bitteraspects (May 25, 2006)

its not mine. i would never suggest myself as a photographer. lol


----------



## photogoddess (May 25, 2006)

I like em! :thumbsup:  Cindy would be a good person to weigh in here since she's a member too. Cindy.... where are you Cindy???


----------



## Digital Matt (May 25, 2006)

Well, the website for those two is really great, and their portfolio looks top notch. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Alison (May 25, 2006)

Based on their site and sample images I think you've made a great find!


----------



## elsaspet (May 25, 2006)

Hi Luminosity!

Yeah, she's awesome.  I don't think you can go wrong here.  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## thebeginning (May 29, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Well, the website for those two is really great, and their portfolio looks top notch. I wouldn't be worried.



agreed


----------



## JohnMF (May 29, 2006)

I agree with the rest, that couples gallery was quality. Very classy looking too


----------



## Luminosity (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys, the photographers that the wedding planner supplied us with had me going " Hmmm, not bad......ok that one is really standard.....not bad.....hmmm my nephew could do better......" as i clicked through their portfolios. Yet these two had me going " Love it.....wow....beautiful.....pretttyyyyyy" for pretty much every shot.

We booked them, paid a deposit ( by the way, they asked for 50% deposit of the final quoted cost.....with the balance to be paid a few weeks before the wedding. Is this much of a deposit normal ? ). I was thinking it has to do with the fact that we don't live in Hawaii....


----------



## danalec99 (May 30, 2006)

Nice pick, Lums! 





			
				Luminosity said:
			
		

> (by the way, they asked for 50% deposit of the final quoted cost.....with the balance to be paid a few weeks before the wedding. Is this much of a deposit normal ? )


Yes, it is.


----------



## Luminosity (May 31, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Nice pick, Lums!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.


 
Dan!! Hellllloooo! 

I thought it was, I didnt blink at the 50% deposit to secure their booking but then we've had Josh's folks and my mum getting all suspicious about them etc ( much to our annoyance, as I'd like to think Josh's and my judgement is pretty good....not to mention we research the heck out of everything....). So their worrying over the extent of the deposit compelled me to ask.


----------



## terri (May 31, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Dan!! Hellllloooo!
> 
> I thought it was, I didnt blink at the 50% deposit to secure their booking but then we've had Josh's folks and my mum getting all suspicious about them etc ( much to our annoyance, as I'd like to think Josh's and my judgement is pretty good....not to mention we research the heck out of everything....). So their worrying over the extent of the deposit compelled me to ask.


If that's the only thing that annoys you between now and the Big Day, you're blessed, girlie!  

I've been wondering how things are going.....good to hear you're now in the planning stages! :hug:: Miss you, sweetie! I hope it all goes exactly the way you want it to!


----------



## Corry (May 31, 2006)

LUMIKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:   

I've missed you. 

I think that wedding photog looks great, too.


----------



## Karalee (May 31, 2006)

Hey T, this photogs awesome! I think youll really be happy with em.

Whens the 'big day'? Let us know if you need anything physically checked out, well be on Oahu in Sept/Oct.


----------



## Luminosity (May 31, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> If that's the only thing that annoys you between now and the Big Day, you're blessed, girlie!
> 
> I've been wondering how things are going.....good to hear you're now in the planning stages! :hug:: Miss you, sweetie! I hope it all goes exactly the way you want it to!


 


			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> LUMIKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> ...


 



			
				karalee said:
			
		

> Hey T, this photogs awesome! I think youll really be happy with em.
> 
> Whens the 'big day'? Let us know if you need anything physically checked out, well be on Oahu in Sept/Oct


 
Hi honeys, I'm hommmme! :hugs: 

Terri, thanks hon ! :heart: Oh I am BRACING myself for the hair-pulling! One of the reasons why we got a wedding planner. We can fall back on her by with the "It's all in her capable hands, all of you GO TO HER!"  

CORRY!!! :heart: I heard you've been running around the country (on occassion) girl, hows life on the road babe?! 

Kara :heart: Hellllllo my sweet kiwi ! Yep, Josh made me sit down and pick a date with him otherwise I'd procrastinate until the wallabies waddled home lol. May 31st 2007 it is ! We getting married here: 

http://www.kahalaresort.com/weddings/weddings.cfm ( in the Koko Head (chuckle) gazebo pictured on the page 

Followed by the reception there, in the Waialae Ballroom.

And they have dolphins in a lagoon ! http://www.kahalaresort.com/activities/dolphin-quest-encounter.cfm

I missed you guys massively!


----------



## Luminosity (May 31, 2006)

Oh and Kara, I may take you up on giving me info about Oahu hon, thanks !


----------



## Alison (Jun 1, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> . May 31st 2007 it is ! We getting married here:
> 
> http://www.kahalaresort.com/weddings/weddings.cfm ( in the Koko Head (chuckle) gazebo pictured on the page
> 
> ...



Happy one year until your wedding :mrgreen: Well, technically it's past midnight here now so it's less than a year away    What a fantastic place to be married. I can't wait to hear about the planning and of course see photos of the big day!


----------



## terri (Jun 1, 2006)

Gosh, this just all looks so exquisite, Tina. :love: Looks like all you will have to do is show up, and say your vows, then let the party start.  

Perfect way to get married!


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 1, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Happy one year until your wedding :mrgreen:


 
Spankya Alison :mrgreen: :hugs: . Yeah, we woke up on the 31st just gone by and went " happy pre-wedding anniversary"! Lol.

Terri I'm thinkin of just laying on the beach and asking the rabbi to marry us while we're sipping margaritas


----------

